
Google Gets Practical about the Dangers of AI - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601750/google-gets-practical-about-the-dangers-of-ai/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is one of the biggest problems for a newcomer like OpenAI: They can
collaborate on this paper, along with other researchers, from Stanford and
Berkeley. But at the end of the day, bloggers are going to claim this is a
Google news item, because Google news gets them pageviews.

